# Benton Harbor - Boat Capsizing?



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I just got off the phone with Ray. Eric you guys are Hero's, Great Job!!! Extreme circumstances. Sounds like 2 guys are alive because of you and ray Eric. 

Thanks


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

Eric

Will do, call me at work Monday afternoon (313-755-2970) about 3pm and I will have a number and time when you can reach them. Again many thanks for everything you and Ray did as both Bob & Rich stated to friends that they were at the end of their ropes when you came to their rescue.

Also, many thanks to all who sent their condolences. Your thoughts and prayers will be passed on to the family and friends of those involved.

Talk to you soon.

Ozzman 
(John N)


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

yes,very sad to hear,our prayers to the family.man i hate to hear all this :sad:.nice job guys on helping with the rescue.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

This is very sad to hear, my prayers for Jim's family and friends.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

BUGBOAT said:


> I was one of the two people that offered aid to the capsized boat. My friend Ray and I did all we could to save the three lives. We were able to get two aboard our boat. Rich, and Bob. The third ---we tried--- but I think it was already too late. My thoughts and prayers go to the family of Jim. I now have a new found respect for the lake. This was an experience that will forever change my life.
> 
> 
> Eric


Bravo Eric, thanks to your efforts there were two less tragedies.

Prayers sent to Jim's family and friends. Godspeed Jim, and thanks John for sharing this with the family.


----------



## salmonhead (Jun 26, 2006)

Well done Eric! We stood by helplessly as we heard the events unfolding over the radio from too many miles away to do anything. Our hearts, thoughts and prayers go out to all involved. 
For sake of safety for others, does anyone know what the design of the boat was on the transom? I have been racking my brain on how they took water over the transom. I looked at some models of that boat online and it seems the older models had a cut out transom, but the newer models had a molded integrated bracket with a closed off transom. The waves were steep and tight, which is obviously bad news. Any additional information that comes out would be helpful for others. 
Sad sad story. I guess I don't know what to say. Condolences.


----------



## Hollandpiper (Oct 21, 2002)

I offer my condolences as well, to Jim's family & friends. I am sure he will be missed.

The lake is indeed in need of respect and I am guilty of not showing it when I should. All to often I have been on the rough lake witout a life jacket, pushing fate. Sunday morning out of Port Sheldon, we experienced similar weather/waves. They were not unsimilar to those we have fished before, but in a moment of sanity, I decided to go in after 2 hours of cold & wet lure washing. Of course, having my 10 year daughter with me hightened by level of sanity.

We all should show great respect for the lake and know when she's telling us to go in)~:

Best Regards,

Alexander


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

Salmonhead

It is a late 80's to early 90's 23ft Wellcraft with an open transom.

Ozzman :sad:


----------



## King Crawler (Feb 15, 2005)

Strong work Eric. You can sleep well knowing you did all you could.

That is more then the "crestliner" can say. While I do not know the exact circumstances, I am shocked. I would not think twice about cutting every line in the boat so that I could provide IMMEDIATE assistance! We're talking about what...maybe $40 in tackle. I would hope someone would do that for me as well.


----------



## GlenK (May 7, 2007)

Hey all... newb here.

I'm sorry to hear about this incident, but being a newbie to big lake fishing, I'm glad to hear there are guys out there like you Eric!

The big lake is still kind of intimidating to me, but I feel somewhat safer to know there are guys out there like you... 

Glen


----------



## ahasiec (Jul 20, 2002)

Good Job Eric...you guys are hero's! My condolences go out to the Territo family for there loss, it is a truely tragic incident...we were out early in the morning as well...but miles away from where the incident occurred..I am in the same boat, I would not hesitate to cut lines to aid those in need, for I know I would hope for the same if I was under the same circumstance...thoughts and prayers to the family that lost a good man...may god rest his soul.


----------



## fishingfinaticmi (May 7, 2007)

This was a great shock to all of us. Jim will be greatly missed by all his freinds and family. The only sense that I can make of this - is at least he died doing something that he absolutely loved to do. A freak accident. I commend the two men who helped save Rich and Bob. This could have been so much worse. The family is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

I didnt know Jim either but my heart and prayers go out to his family. As for the price of a life and the price of fishing tackle I would not hesitate to cut lines and rigger cables to save a life. Great job Eric and Ray it is an honor to have guys like you on the great lakes.

Larry


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

http://www.southbendtribune.com/app...70506/News01/70506052&SearchID=73280378940531

They have Jim's age wrong. I believe he was 58 years old.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm so very Sorry. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends.


----------



## riverrat1 (Nov 1, 2001)

Jim will be laidout Wed. at Voran funeral home in Taylor and funeral services will be held thur. Jim was a member of the HuronValley Steelheaders and was one of the founding members of the Downriver Walleye Federation. Just hoping to notify anyone who might be care to attend. Jack


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

The exact address is:

23750 Goddard
Taylor MI

Just east of Telegraph on the North side of the road.

Viewing will be Thursday from 2pm-9pm 

Ozzman


----------



## creatrlvr (May 8, 2007)

Hello~

I am a niece of Jim Territo. I wanted to say Thank you so much for all your kind words and prayers to his family. It is indeed a shock and a great loss. Thank you to Eric and Ray for all that you have done! One correction, Uncle Jim was 58 years young. Thank you again to everyone. Sincerely, Beth Morche'


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It was a great turn out at Jim's viewing tonight. His wife had him dressed in his Huron Valley Steelheaders shirt since he loved the club so much. Many were surprised at how many people Jim touched throughout his short life. 

His family mentioned that they found this post and was very appreciative of the kind thoughts for Jim and the family.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

What a shame. My sincerest condolences to his friends and family.


----------

